# looking for a good exfoliator



## sincitylulu (Jan 5, 2006)

I am looking for a cheap body exfoliator..I went to Kmart the other day and all they had was one called Vanilla Musck. yuck..Anybody have a any suggestions on a better one?


----------



## Ambi (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, I use sugar, it's pretty cheap? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's better than any exfoliator I've ever used, rough but not too, just perfect :]


----------



## visivo (Jan 5, 2006)

I agree. I make scrubs all the time -- 

All you need are a few things that are definitely carried at like a whole foods or similar, and if not there then online... But I use:

• essential oils - peppermint and lavender are oils that are readily available and inexpensive 

• a carrier oil like apricot kernel oil or avocado oil -- i also like neutrogena's unscented sesame body oil 

• regular and or brown sugar

The ratio is like a tablespoon or two of carrier oil to a cup of sugar and a few drops of essential oils. You basically want to bind the sugar a bit with the oil so that you can grab a little handful and it will exfoliate and moisturize simultaneously.

Keep in mind that this is, in the long run, super cheap, as you only use a little bit of oil for each batch, so everytime you make a cup of this scrub it only costs you like 70 cents. 

Also, since you make it yourself without preservatives, the shelf life is about a week, so make small batches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You could also just mix a tablespoon or so of sugar into a body wash for a realllly cheap and easy exfoliator -- I just like to make my own !


----------



## sincitylulu (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 9, 2006)

I've also heard heaps of good things about the drugstore Totally Juicy apple scrub, if you still feel like buying one. 

But brown sugar mixed with virgin coconut oil - mmm yummers! And it's edible too!


----------



## Cera (Jan 9, 2006)

What's yoru budget? Lush has one called Angels on Bare Skin which costs about $8. Something cheaper would be St Ives Apricot Scrub which is around $5


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cera* 
_What's yoru budget? Lush has one called Angels on Bare Skin which costs about $8. Something cheaper would be St Ives Apricot Scrub which is around $5_

 

I think s/he's wanting a body one, and those ones you've quoted are facial ones? Good ones, too I might add!


----------



## Cera (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I think s/he's wanting a body one, and those ones you've quoted are facial ones? Good ones, too I might add!_

 
The Lush one is recommended for face, but it can be used on the body as well, and St. Ives has lots of scrubs and one of them is a body scrub; They also have an apricot face scrub, a hand & foot scrub, a medicated scrub, etc..


----------



## Isis (Jan 9, 2006)

Sea salt + your favorite body wash or Olive Oil is fabulous!


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

The best LUSH exfoliator is OCEAN SALT.  It's AMAZING... works wonders ANYWHERE on your body.  I use on my face, arms, legs, underarms, arms, feet, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You won't be disappointed!


----------



## lori (Jan 15, 2006)

st ives apricot scrub! i love it!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 21, 2006)

use nivea young for body. it's for face, but you can use it for body


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

IF this were face I would highly recommend - Origins Modern Friction Nature's Gentle Dermabrasion. However for body I just use Bath and Body Works big jar ones whenever I get a coupon for them... it's still like 15 dollars after coupon but it lasts.


----------



## mango88 (Mar 3, 2006)

I would recommed Origins Never a dull moment and Dermologica Microfolient.


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 4, 2006)

i just started using apricot scrub and its amazing. if you use it you wont be disappointed.


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 4, 2006)

I used to use You Snap the Whip by Lush, which I LOVED but it was expensive and didn't last all that long. I now mostly use Skindecent bath and body products, www.skindecent.com , and she makes 3 great exfoliators. There's Body Buffer which is a combo of foaming shower whip and sugar, Body Polisher which is a combo of sugars and oils so it's really moisturising, and Bermuda Beach Smoother which is like the texture of sand. You can get your scrub scented in one of her 95 scents. She has great customer service (free samples with every purchase, as well as every order over $30 CAD gets free product, free shipping, or entire order free), it's inexpensive, and really great products and scents.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 4, 2006)

An excellent one I use is Garnier sugar scrub, its in a yellow tube, but I don't really reccomend it if you have sensitive skin - this stuff is rather harsh, but excellent. It's $10AUS here so that's pretty cheap...


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 
_Well, I use sugar, it's pretty cheap? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's better than any exfoliator I've ever used, rough but not too, just perfect :]_

 






 me too and i hate when ppl are like eww what is so eww about sugar

and i mean i am a little lame and have tried multiple kinds of sugar and i think my fav is dry brown sugar... it actually does the best job and leaves my skin hydrated i don't know if its the molasses of what


----------



## x music is love (Mar 5, 2006)

St. Ives apricot scrub is working great for me, and i think it can be used as a body scrub too.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 6, 2006)

it looks like st ives is the winner cuz i use the same thing...i use to use this clinique one but its too much and the st ives feels much better and its all natural!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 7, 2006)

I read that the St. Ives scrub is really really bad for your skin.  Something about the "microbeads" being too large and basically they remove the debris and germs and dirt from pores, however as you massage it onto your face, it transplants them onto another area of your face, basically reversing the problem its supposed to be correcting.

I use something by Clinique called Sparkle Skin.  It's fabulous.  I'm not sure what it costs though.


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 2, 2006)

maybe olive oil and salt or sugar.


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lori* 
_st ives apricot scrub! i love it!_

 
I use this one too, you can buy it in a pot as well so it's easier to get out a bigger dollop if you want to use it on your body. It exfoliates well and leaves my skin very smooth.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 3, 2006)

omg best exfoliator in the entire universe is "buffy" from lush...oh god, this is heaven!


----------

